# long term car rental,



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi guy's as previously stated me and my little family will be moving to cyprus for an initial year in september in that year while we make sure that we are suited to living in cyprus we will be renting a villa but I wondered would it be possible to rent a car on a long term basis too and would I get any sort of discount for booking for 12 months?


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

theo79 said:


> Hi guy's as previously stated me and my little family will be moving to cyprus for an initial year in september in that year while we make sure that we are suited to living in cyprus we will be renting a villa but I wondered would it be possible to rent a car on a long term basis too and would I get any sort of discount for booking for 12 months?


Hi Theo

I would look out for a second hand motor if you can. A friend of mine bought an old BMW from another expat for 600 Euros. The expat needed to sell as he had to come home. I guess he was there at the right time but you never know what you might find on here.

Failing that you could contact some car hire companies and ask if they have any older cars they want to move on.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

thanks I'll bear that in mind, I just thought in the initial 12 month period we are there taking on a car lease I would have the insurance and maintenance included and it would be a more hassle free way of settling in and if we decide to come back to england after the 12 months we wouldn't have to worry about selling a car


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

theo79 said:


> thanks I'll bear that in mind, I just thought in the initial 12 month period we are there taking on a car lease I would have the insurance and maintenance included and it would be a more hassle free way of settling in and if we decide to come back to england after the 12 months we wouldn't have to worry about selling a car


I am sure you can get a discount if you ask the rental agency for cars that has reached end of life as rental car.

Anders


----------

